# harvest day



## schlendrake (Jan 30, 2007)

Just some pics from todays harvest


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

where are those pic's ??


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 30, 2007)

Ooops forget to post pics lol


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

they look nice


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey thanks Brouli


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

let me know how it's smoke


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 30, 2007)

what strain are those nice buds from ????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2007)

*Congrats on a nice grow and wonderful harvest. Be sure and give us a smoke report after the ladies dry and cure. *


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 31, 2007)

These are White Whidows.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 1, 2007)

They look so stickey and frosty! I wish I had a smell-o-vision!


----------



## jrobertson (Mar 22, 2007)

how many weeks? I think I would have let them go for a little longer, they are real nice buds though.


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 24, 2007)

They are @ 8 weeks with the trich about a 45% white 45% milky and 10% amber. 

Smoke off of theese is a nice smooth fruity tasting flavor. High is extremely long lasting about 2-3 hours with a good head/body mix.

Thanks all


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 24, 2007)

Congratulations on a successful crop  :aok:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats bro those are some great budz man. Grow on lol


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

props to you and your little devils go for the bud of the moth


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 27, 2007)

Dem some nize buds, bro!!!  :bugger: 

Nelson


----------



## imsoborednow (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish my widows looked like that....wow.....wadya do with the leaves...


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 27, 2007)

Make hash with em and any small buds.


----------



## imsoborednow (Mar 27, 2007)

hey schlendrake...I meant mine are like bushes....too many leaves not enough(some would say) bud....


----------

